# Crossover Games 9.1.0



## davetrotteruk (Oct 11, 2010)

I want to install Crossover games on my FreeBSD box (8.1-STABLE). I download the FreeBSD installer and when I run it it quits with the message

```
Verifying archive integrity...OK
Uncompressing CrossOver Games

/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/libXi.so.6: unsupported file layout
The setup program seems to have failed on FreeBSD / x86 / unknown.
Check the system requirements at:
http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxoffice/requirements/

You might be missing the 32bit compatibility libraries.
```
I have tried googling for the past 2 days trying to find an answer and the guys at crossover are not helpful because FreeBSD builds are still unsupported.
Any help at all would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## da1 (Oct 11, 2010)

8.1-STABLE i386 or amd64 ? Maybe you are missing the linux compatibility layer ...


----------



## davetrotteruk (Oct 11, 2010)

Just thinking about this a bit more. I know that 32bit jails are possible in 64bit OS's but I don't know the first thing about jails. I will look into them a bit more, but could I use a 32bit jail to launch certain applications that require a 32bit OS with relative ease. Also what effect would it have on the applications or the base OS's speed?


----------



## davetrotteruk (Oct 11, 2010)

I have a Linux compatibility layer, but I'm sure it doesn't need it.
And amd64 with a custom kernel, sorry for not mentioning that.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 11, 2010)

Do you have compat32 in the kernel?


```
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD32        # Compatible with i386 binaries
```

It's in GENERIC, but you may have taken it out.


----------



## davetrotteruk (Oct 12, 2010)

Yes, the only thing I took out was support for hardware that I don't have.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 12, 2010)

I don't know what you downloaded but as far as I can see there's only a Linux and a Mac OS-X version.


----------



## davetrotteruk (Oct 12, 2010)

I am an advocate for crossover that means I can use testing/unsupported builds of crossovers (alphas, betas, and unsupported builds (FreeBSD and Solaris)). I think you can also use the FreeBSD unsupported builds if you are a normal paying customer but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## davetrotteruk (Oct 22, 2010)

If anyone can help me get this app up and running I would be very thankful. If I cannot get it running I regret to say that I will have to move back to Linux  (that I don't want to do, because even though my stay with FreeBSD has been short I have grown to love it.)


----------



## fronclynne (Oct 22, 2010)

Make sure you actually have the 32 bit libraries installed (not just binary compatibility in the kernel) in /usr/lib32/ (this requires that WITHOUT_LIB32 is *not* defined in /etc/src.conf or /etc/make.conf), make sure that whatever added /usr/local/lib/libXi.so has been compiled since adding lib32, and try again?  Maybe?


----------



## davetrotteruk (Oct 23, 2010)

I've been searching around my lib32 folder and cannot find libXi. But when i download it it says its already installed.


----------



## SIFE (Nov 23, 2010)

Do you run crossover in linux emulation?


----------

